# Best map for state land property boundaries???



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I found some state land today that actually looks promising. When I looked on the Michigan DNR MI Hunt map it shows a bigger section than what is highlighted on Google Maps. What has been everyone's luck with the MI Hunt map? Is it usually accurate? Or do you know of any other maps to looks at?


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> I found some state land today that actually looks promising. When I looked on the Michigan DNR MI Hunt map it shows a bigger section than what is highlighted on Google Maps. What has been everyone's luck with the MI Hunt map? Is it usually accurate? Or do you know of any other maps to looks at?


OnX Maps, shows very accurate boundaries, land owner names and addresses (for those that don't live on that land), and all the parcels of state land. With GPS to show you exactly where you are standing.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> OnX Maps, shows very accurate boundaries, land owner names and addresses (for those that don't live on that land), and all the parcels of state land. With GPS to show you exactly where you are standing.


http://onxmaps.com/


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Mi Hunt is free and has always been accurate for me. If you want to be sure call the DNR office in your area and ask them they will be able to tell you a lot about it too.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Huntstand app for your phone now shows property boundaries and in certain counties it also shows the land owner. Best part is, its free.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

BigWoods said:


> Huntstand app for your phone now shows property boundaries and in certain counties it also shows the land owner. Best part is, its free.


Great new feature. I know the section I hunt though has a small parcel mislabeled as state though. Has not been owned by the state for many many years.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Great new feature. I know the section I hunt though has a small parcel mislabeled as state though. Has not been owned by the state for many many years.


Im not sure how other areas are since Ive only had the new version of the app for a couple days. The area I hunt is marked and labeled well, even small parcels. The next county to the North of me shows property boundaries but no owner info. Better than nothing and quick access. You can save different locations as target areas for quick aquisition of where you are hunting.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

BigWoods said:


> Im not sure how other areas are since Ive only had the new version of the app for a couple days. The area I hunt is marked and labeled well, even small parcels. The next county to the North of me shows property boundaries but no owner info. Better than nothing and quick access. You can save different locations as target areas for quick aquisition of where you are hunting.


having the lines on the map definitely is a huge help. I know who owns what but to know where a non-posted line is through the swamp is nice. Now if they would just make it so when you turn screen off and on you didn't have to start over I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Most counties have this information available online. Just Google the name of the county and GIS. i.e. "Ionia County GIS" and you should be able to find what you are after.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anybody know of a app to use the list the owners names for sanilac county ? I have both apps listed above, they work in st. Clair county but not sanilac? I also don't have internet at my house and my phone won't open the gis program on my phone. Thanks


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Water swatter said:


> Does anybody know of a app to use the list the owners names for sanilac county ? I have both apps listed above, they work in st. Clair county but not sanilac? I also don't have internet at my house and my phone won't open the gis program on my phone. Thanks


OnXmaps uses plat book information. The plat books are often only updated every 10 years or so. They're limited to what information is available.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Brian Berg said:


> OnXmaps uses plat book information. The plat books are often only updated every 10 years or so. They're limited to what information is available.


Incorrect, OnXmaps uses up to 15 different sources of information. Is it real time, no; however, it is the most up to date information that I have been able to find in plat maps. Also, because of the way they layer, they are able to show the detail of very small parcels (in some cases less then an acre) and the only mapping that I know of where you can just click and get owners full name and address. This last part is the biggest advantage for me, I am immediately able to tell if that property is their homestead and live there or if it is their vacation/hunt property and it tells you where they actually live (mailing address). Additionally, if it is a hunt club, it will tell you who the contact person is and their mailing address.

Not for someone who is looking to do a 1 time search, but if you hunt multiple counties and like to explore different locations from time to time, this is what I recommend. You get the whole state, not just a county, the whole state and when you use your PC, you can do some interesting searches like showing you every piece of property UplandnWaterfowl owns in the state of MI.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Incorrect, OnXmaps uses up to 15 different sources of information. Is it real time, no; however, it is the most up to date information that I have been able to find in plat maps. Also, because of the way they layer, they are able to show the detail of very small parcels (in some cases less then an acre) and the only mapping that I know of where you can just click and get owners full name and address. This last part is the biggest advantage for me, I am immediately able to tell if that property is their homestead and live there or if it is their vacation/hunt property and it tells you where they actually live (mailing address). Additionally, if it is a hunt club, it will tell you who the contact person is and their mailing address.
> 
> Not for someone who is looking to do a 1 time search, but if you hunt multiple counties and like to explore different locations from time to time, this is what I recommend. You get the whole state, not just a county, the whole state and when you use your PC, you can do some interesting searches like showing you every piece of property UplandnWaterfowl owns in the state of MI.


Incorrect, information is out of date by at least 5 years in some parts of the state. The background shows a truck I haven't owned in 5 years in my driveway plus it does not even show my neighbors home.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Incorrect, information is out of date by at least 5 years in some parts of the state. The background shows a truck I haven't owned in 5 years in my driveway plus it does not even show my neighbors home.


The Basemap you select is not the "information", the information OnXmaps provides is the property boundaries, public or private land, and all owner information. If you select World imagery as your Basemap, it even warns you that the Basemap you selected is from ESRI and "Imagery dates can vary greatly by location." They also give you the option to select Aerial Imagery (USGS), that may have more current imagery for your location. That is also why I like OnXmaps, I can select any type of Basemap and have had times where the Streets map is better for understanding exactly where I am, or use Topo in some cases.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> The Basemap you select is not the "information", the information OnXmaps provides is the property boundaries, public or private land, and all owner information. If you select World imagery as your Basemap, it even warns you that the Basemap you selected is from ESRI and "Imagery dates can vary greatly by location." They also give you the option to select Aerial Imagery (USGS), that may have more current imagery for your location. That is also why I like OnXmaps, I can select any type of Basemap and have had times where the Streets map is better for understanding exactly where I am, or use Topo in some cases.


I have my layer set up for MI Private Parcels, it sounds like we are both agreeing that the ownership info is not up to date. I haven't gone over our entire county but so far ownership or boundaries are not even shown. Which layer provides more accurate info?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Water swatter said:


> Does anybody know of a app to use the list the owners names for sanilac county ? I have both apps listed above, they work in st. Clair county but not sanilac? I also don't have internet at my house and my phone won't open the gis program on my phone. Thanks


Sanilac county GIS http://www.fetchgis.com/sanilacweb/rma/SanilacMapViewer.html#


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Which layer provides more accurate info?


The MI Private Parcels, I just went and looked around the EUP on mine and you are correct, they did not update the information in that large section of Michigan. Looks like they did a good job with all the LP, and OK job with most of the WUP and a very poor job in the EUP.

Did you ever contact them and ask, I would not be happy with the purchase if I primarily got it for the EUP and there was no info.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Incorrect, OnXmaps uses up to 15 different sources of information. Is it real time, no; however, it is the most up to date information that I have been able to find in plat maps. Also, because of the way they layer, they are able to show the detail of very small parcels (in some cases less then an acre) and the only mapping that I know of where you can just click and get owners full name and address. This last part is the biggest advantage for me, I am immediately able to tell if that property is their homestead and live there or if it is their vacation/hunt property and it tells you where they actually live (mailing address). Additionally, if it is a hunt club, it will tell you who the contact person is and their mailing address.
> 
> Not for someone who is looking to do a 1 time search, but if you hunt multiple counties and like to explore different locations from time to time, this is what I recommend. You get the whole state, not just a county, the whole state and when you use your PC, you can do some interesting searches like showing you every piece of property UplandnWaterfowl owns in the state of MI.


I can say personally because the property my family sold about 5 years ago in the LP still has the old name on it. It hasn't been updated.


----------

